# 2 new Chinese junkers



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Both under $100, one under $50 if I recall, from AliExpress. Yeah I know, I know..., Chinese junk, but I just couldn't help myself. Don't think either is any sort of direct ripoff of anything. Neither are my typical style, at all, but at the price I wanted to try something different.

Anyway, go ahead, let me have it... Lol

Binger, dual open heart (stupid name):

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/stringssamael/p/Btpn6mhgP3e/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1f076q6w785z9

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/stringssamael/p/Btpn9v-ApKX/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=2bx2yfkkfvif

Tevise, open heart tank:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/stringssamael/p/BtpoCN0g2J9/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1lhf7b4bwdm57

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/stringssamael/p/BtpoFdWA0Wl/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1hzo48amwuzew

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/stringssamael/p/BtpoI-3goqE/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=kf23ocwxvji3

So they're both clearly cheap quality, with a very hollow sound when the case is tapped and a very light weight feel to them. They claim "stainless steel", but what type of "stainless steel", well, your guess is as good as mine, if it's even true.

The glass is claimed as mineral and the straps as genuine leather, but everything feels subpar for quality. Although I am a fan of the straps, as they're very pliable and soft.

The movements are simply listed as automatic, so who knows what they are specifically... No idea about beat rate, but, by the look of them, the Binger honestly could be 28,800, while the Tevise appears 21,600.

I think the Binger has a true Moon phase which is initially manually set with an inset Pusher on one side of the case. I can't be sure of this, because I haven't played with it, nor will I. I think a Moon phase is the dumbest, most unnecessary and useless complication watches have ever had. The date is set around the "Moon phase" also adjusted with an inset Pusher, located on the opposite side of the other Pusher. I love the look of the movement in the back, just gorgeous. It swirls so perfectly and beautifully and is bidirectional winding. Actually one of the best I've seen, aesthetically speaking. Although I'm sure if I used any sort of magnification to see it close, well, it would leave something to be desired. Alas, ignorance is bliss... So I remain such. Lol

As for the Tevise, I've just always wanted a square cased watch. While this one isn't exactly a square/tank, it's pretty close and I really really like it. The movement is super generic, visibly dirty and not very free moving, but time will tell if it keeps wound well. I really enjoy the details on the dial, that swirling pattern catches lighting and is very cool at different angles.

Anyway, lay on the guilt trips... I'm just hoping for diamonds in the rough here. No harm no foul.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Nothing wrong with cheap Jay as a lot of my collection will testify, if you dont pay much and don't expect a lot no problems. I had a Soki auto for 3 years that drew positive comments on here, it died eventually and I harvested it for screws etc and its strap so the outlay of probably £20 was fine for the time I had it. They look fine to me but you know to expect some negativity from certain quarters!!


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

As long as you like them that's all that matters. :thumbsup:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

niveketak said:


> Nothing wrong with cheap Jay as a lot of my collection will testify, if you dont pay much and don't expect a lot no problems. I had a Soki auto for 3 years that drew positive comments on here, it died eventually and I harvested it for screws etc and its strap so the outlay of probably £20 was fine for the time I had it. They look fine to me but you know to expect some negativity from certain quarters!!


 I know, I was just making fun of myself.

I honestly doubt they'll last more than a few months, but I love them both for now.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm a bit like you, like to try different things, especially at the lower end when if it doesn't work out, it isn't a big loss financially speaking. :laugh:

I also wanted to try the double open heart, saw one on a shopping channel reduced and giving a free watch box, and just loved the dial colour, of course the presenters spouted their rubbish about it being great German engineering etc, I knew it was Chinese, but went for it anyway. Although the presenters are idiots they sometimes have ok watches.

Looks like it has a similar movement to your Binger watch, the movement in my watch is the "jhls02" (Shanghai Jinghe Industrial Co). Over a year old and still working, so hopefully yours will last more than a few months. :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Hurrah! Someone else other than me enjoys a bit of fun with "Chinese cheapies."

Thanks for showing us those two watches, Jay, and for taking the trouble to describe them. I have had mixed success with really cheap Chinese mechanicals but have encountered some that really turned out to be good value and pretty reliable. Like Graham above, I find that double balance wheel movement interesting and wouldn't mind giving a watch powered by that movement a go.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Tevise was $25!!! The Binger, $85.

I've got plans on a few more. Almost all of these Chinese "luxury" watches (as they call them), are open heart. Some even call themselves tourbillion, which they clearly are not. I've never ever been a fan of skeleton watches or open hearts, but I can't lie, there's just something attractive about these.

I've got another coming from a brand Aquaswiss. It will be my first skeleton. I've also got a couple more from Binger, Tevise and Nesun on the wish list. All under $100! Lol

Others I've contemplated and read good things about their quality are, Guanqin and Starling.



Graham60 said:


> I'm a bit like you, like to try different things, especially at the lower end when if it doesn't work out, it isn't a big loss financially speaking. :laugh:
> 
> I also wanted to try the double open heart, saw one on a shopping channel reduced and giving a free watch box, and just loved the dial colour, of course the presenters spouted their rubbish about it being great German engineering etc, I knew it was Chinese, but went for it anyway. Although the presenters are idiots they sometimes have ok watches.
> 
> Looks like it has a similar movement to your Binger watch, the movement in my watch is the "jhls02" (Shanghai Jinghe Industrial Co). Over a year old and still working, so hopefully yours will last more than a few months. :thumbsup: :laugh:


 Very interesting, and yes, I'd bet they are the same movement, with a slight alteration between them for a central seconds hand vs that of your subdial.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

JayDeep said:


> I think a Moon phase is the dumbest, most unnecessary and useless complication watches have ever had


 What, even more so than an entire redundant escapement on the Binger? :huh:

There's an interesting thread on WuS about this and some debate about whether that second escapement does anything or is just for show. Personally I can't see how it can possibly work.

Anyway, that's just an observation, not really a criticism. Have fun exploring the wonderful world of cheap Chinese watches. I know I do


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Of the Chinese watches from Ali express i have, in rank of quality, IMO, I would start with Parnis, followed by Starking (they seemingly have started making their own movements), Cadisen, Guangin, Pagini Design and Dom. Although only one of them, Starking, is a skeleton or open heart. The Skeleton and Open heart watches I have are like above, made in china, but sold by western microbrands.

Haven't tried Binger or Tevise, but have looked at Nesun (Noticed some of them have Miyota or Seiko movements).


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

rhaythorne said:


> What, even more so than an entire redundant escapement on the Binger? :huh:
> 
> There's an interesting thread on WuS about this and some debate about whether that second escapement does anything or is just for show. Personally I can't see how it can possibly work.
> 
> Anyway, that's just an observation, not really a criticism. Have fun exploring the wonderful world of cheap Chinese watches. I know I do


 Valid point, I guess they're both just aesthetics, however one requires manipulation, maintaining and setting, while the other is just as you point out, a redundant escapement, but requiring nothing extra from me, it just runs.



Graham60 said:


> Of the Chinese watches from Ali express i have, in rank of quality, IMO, I would start with Parnis, followed by Starking (they seemingly have started making their own movements), Cadisen, Guangin, Pagini Design and Dom. Although only one of them, Starking, is a skeleton or open heart. The Skeleton and Open heart watches I have are like above, made in china, but sold by western microbrands.
> 
> Haven't tried Binger or Tevise, but have looked at Nesun (Noticed some of them have Miyota or Seiko movements).


 Yeah, I have to agree with most of this, however I've never tried Starking or Casiden, yet. I can only relate what I've read, which is all great things about both.

As for Guanqin, they seem more miss than hit from what I read. With their best being the copy of the Longines master something or something master.

Of those I've tried and seen Parnis is assuredly number one, followed very closely by Pagani Design.

There's a couple of higher quality Chinese brands that can be found on AliExpress, actually. Lobinni and Reef Tiger. Both quite impressive stuff actually and all around $150-300. I'll likely be trying something from each at some point.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

There's an interesting article here explaining the theory behind "resonance" watch movements like the one possibly used in the Binger. I'm not convinced they're really effective though, no matter how well-crafted or finely adjusted they may be.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Funnily I was looking at a used Tevise green bezel diver on Ebay last night. Even the seller said he was disappointed with it, so I passed. It looked great in the photos though.

Meanwhile this arrived yesterday and, for £15 posted, I'm very happy indeed.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Fifteen quid for a Rolex? bargain!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

After wearing the Binger a few days I'm very impressed in one way and disappointed in another.

So this thing is keeping excellent time. Almost spot on after a few days. Maybe 15 second off.

However the crystal, reported as Hardlex in advertising, is clearly just super cheap plastic.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I've owned a number of Chinese mechanical watches, and have yet to have one stop working......


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

I think your watches look very interesting, and oftentimes, perhaps more often than not, watches are about imagination, and I think you should grab whatever takes yours - even though Rolexes are fantastically well engineered, from premium materials, the only reason I would wear one is because I'm of Connery Bond vintage, and I could be 007! Fortunately, I think Craig was OK too, so I can 'make do' with an Omega one day. Meanwhile, I await my own £3.60 inc.P & P quartz field watch from the Orient - it arrived in the UK supposedly weeks ago. I just want it to be more accurate than a Rolex ... for a day. As for price vs longevity, I just gave my 35 yr old Sekonda to my teenage daughter to wear for college, because it has a little digital time / date window at 3 o'clock which panders to her disdain for anything analogue.


----------



## Jumbuck (Oct 21, 2016)

niveketak said:


> Nothing wrong with cheap Jay as a lot of my collection will testify, if you dont pay much and don't expect a lot no problems. I had a Soki auto for 3 years that drew positive comments on here, it died eventually and I harvested it for screws etc and its strap so the outlay of probably £20 was fine for the time I had it. They look fine to me but you know to expect some negativity from certain quarters!!


 I have a Winner Skeleton wind up watch for the last two and a bit years which was bought for me as a Christmas present. I thought I would get 6 months out of it at best. It is used regularly and wound up every day keeping impeccable time without missing a beat!!! This is what I love about Chinese watches, you choose, you enjoy and you take pot luck, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't!!!! My Winner is cheap but who cares my son bought it for me so is priceless and still works also enjoyed!!!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Well I've got to be honest and give an update. I gave both of these watches away. I just couldn't deal with the cheap plastic face of the Binger, nor the overall cheap plastic feel of the entire other watch. Gave them both to a co-worker, he loves the tank, it's been treating him well, however the Binger has a screw come loose from the movement and jam up the rotor and the manual winding just doesn't work at all. So I'll see if I can repair it, otherwise it's going in the trash.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hideous - both - but as long as you like them that's all that matters :thumbs_up:


----------



## BEEBEE2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

I think the watches in China market just a mystery, i went to Guangzhou 2 years ago with some friends,we went to a watch market, and one of my friend bought a rolex with $38..... there just have all kinds of watch you want. I purchased a mechanical watch on ebay it's quit good. the brand is San Martin. the quality is really nice, which cost me $175... i always believe that you get what you pay for.


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

They certainly have the looks. Please let us know how they preform in the long run.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm afraid that I dodge most "Made in China" goods now. The variations in "quality" are far too broad. The "eMaGee" cars are typical of this. Owners reviews go from fantastic to absolute *****! One report of paint literally wiping off whilst washing the car, to expose the primer, which showed signs of rusting through it within a few days! Lots of other brand owners forums are also complaining of spares, not even lasting the warranty period (drop links, brake discs, track rod ends,etc.) Even the rubber dust covers are falling apart within months of fitting. I've had five different types of (made in China) exterior security light go faulty during the warranty period due to water ingress (faulty seals or housings). It's so sad that decades/centuries of research and development have been lost due to the buy cheap society. The old saying of buy cheap, buy twice, may need changing to buy cheap, buy several times. As I found with my lights, it's difficult to find a good quality item. Mike


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

tixntox said:


> The "eMaGee" cars are typical of this. Owners reviews go from fantastic to absolute *****! One report of paint literally wiping off whilst washing the car, to expose the primer, which showed signs of rusting through it within a few days! Lots of other brand owners forums are also complaining of spares, not even lasting the warranty period (drop links, brake discs, track rod ends,etc.) Even the rubber dust covers are falling apart within months of fitting.


 Sounds like an MG Maestro. The Chinese are just preserving the traditional standards of Austin Rover and British Leyland. :tongue:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

spinynorman said:


> Sounds like an MG Maestro. The Chinese are just preserving the traditional standards of Austin Rover and British Leyland. :tongue:


 Might be a different government response to strikes though. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> Sounds like an MG Maestro. The Chinese are just preserving the traditional standards of Austin Rover and British Leyland. :tongue:


 sounds like the rover 75 we had. :laugh:



WRENCH said:


> Might be a different government response to strikes though. :laughing2dw:


 in't that why we got Thatcher in 1979?

That was the Government response to strikes.






weve never looked back have we? Got shut of out duff car industry too.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> sounds like the rover 75 we had.﻿


 I should probably add the MG ZS to the list of worst cars I've owned.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> sounds like the rover 75 we had. :laugh:


 Nothing wrong with Rovers if you look after them. 20 years old this year:-


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

tixntox said:


> Nothing wrong with Rovers if you look after them. 20 years old this year:-


 glad you are happy with yours they are a lovely shape.


----------



## Calibetimepiece (Sep 18, 2018)

I have a few watches from China. Fine workmanship and polishing. I think slowly they'll catch up in watch industrial.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Grzegorz said:


> They certainly have the looks. Please let us know how they preform in the long run.


 Well the Tevise is still going strong but the Binger had a screw inside come loose and fudge up all the internals. So it's dead. I've come to the conclusion that Chinese can be real hit or miss. Some brands do produce decent quality stuff, some produce great stuff and some produce absolute junk. It's a gamble and at this point, I think one is best served spending their money on reputable brands instead.


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

JayDeep said:


> Well the Tevise is still going strong but the Binger had a screw inside come loose and fudge up all the internals. So it's dead. I've come to the conclusion that Chinese can be real hit or miss. Some brands do produce decent quality stuff, some produce great stuff and some produce absolute junk. It's a gamble and at this point, I think one is best served spending their money on reputable brands instead.


 Thanks for the feedback. I think so as well. But on the other hand you hit some bad luck with them as well this time.


----------

